# Juke Box



## apholbert (Sep 19, 2012)

Juke Box by andy.holbert, on Flickr


----------



## rojam1000 (Sep 19, 2012)

great pic and pp


----------



## Derrel (Sep 19, 2012)

yeah--pretty nice, really. LOVE the simplicity of this, and just the ONE customer standing there is nice!


----------



## Steve5D (Sep 19, 2012)

Derrel said:


> yeah--pretty nice, really. LOVE the simplicity of this, and just the ONE customer standing there is nice!



Probably doesn't speak too highly of the burgers, though...


----------



## apholbert (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks all.  Yea, I had to wait about 45 minutes to get a clean shot.  Still needs a little work.


----------



## Amocholes (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice - Looks like a magazine illustration.


----------



## Steve5D (Sep 20, 2012)

Ideally, I would try to do something about the rollercoaster on the left. It doesn't kill the image for me, though...


----------



## FanBoy (Sep 20, 2012)

Great HDR subject. The interior looks a bit bright. The sky is a bit too blue but provides a nice contrast.


----------



## digital flower (Sep 20, 2012)

Very nice :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## apholbert (Sep 20, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> Ideally, I would try to do something about the rollercoaster on the left. It doesn't kill the image for me, though...



Yea, I really toyed with cropping the coaster out.  Seemed to compress the image too much.  Might need to be done though.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Sep 20, 2012)

apholbert said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > Ideally, I would try to do something about the rollercoaster on the left. It doesn't kill the image for me, though...
> ...



give her a little clone stampin!


----------



## 412 Burgh (Sep 20, 2012)

10 seconds, okay no it was 5 minutes.
rough edit..






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 20, 2012)

^ok now can you get rid of the 1 customer =-)


----------



## 412 Burgh (Sep 20, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Like this?


----------



## apholbert (Sep 20, 2012)

412 Burgh said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Like this?




Nope.  Like the guy in the door.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Sep 20, 2012)

apholbert said:


> 412 Burgh said:
> 
> 
> > Like this?
> ...



I agree. The single guy in the door helps the shot. Gives it a sense of realism.


----------



## Steve5D (Sep 20, 2012)

You know, after seeing it without the coaster, I like it better with it in.

I could take or leave the guy in the door but, yeah, I agree that it adds a realism to the shot...


----------



## 412 Burgh (Sep 21, 2012)

which one am i missing?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 21, 2012)

Well-implemented HDR OP.


----------



## apholbert (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback guys.


----------

